# You wouldn't want to have to replace this......



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Taken at Fraserburgh harbour slipway some years ago - for all of you who've never seen the keel of a boat:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesnt have any aspect of size  but i'm hoping its massive!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was standing on the ground looking up at it - best guess would be 16' across.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

if you need perspective, i did a little photoshop to show how big it is!! haha!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ :lol:

I think it is a cracking photograph myself actually, I like the detail of the prop and the rudder, but perhaps I just like big machinery :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I know this is a bit irrelevant but for perspective I don't think it can get much better 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2046228644


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

same sort of thing with a big (well 6 foot 3) guy next to a well polished prop.









same guy at the front of the boat.









same boat looking rather petite in an enormous drydock. 
(The blue box on the ground in front right of the pic. is big enough to park two cars and still have space to work round them.)


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great photo by the way slim boy.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

pogo6636 said:


> same guy at the front of the boat.


see the ship is named after a turtlewax product...


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

the whole boat used to be orange ....
promise.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pogo6636 said:


> same guy at the front of the boat.


errrr. sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. but you got two MASSIVE holes in each side of your boat :lol:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

nooooooo..........
i thought they had fixed them.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Bow thrusters 

That prop must cost a fortune in the original pic. Props on my my boat are about £1200 and they are not even 2' diameter..


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pics 
Man I love big stuff.


----------

